# Incoming!



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

Morning all.

Just took delivery of my new Seiko Monster, after paying up for Gordon Brown's chunk of flesh, love it!

It was a belated birthday present and is my first proper automatic.

It's very chunky, solid and seems to be bulletproof in build quality. This will be getting some serious wrist time for the foreseeable future.

I've altered the bracelet myself with my cheapo ebay toolkit which was a bit of an adventure, I now consider myself a seasoned horologist.......... :lol:










Amazing lume too!


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrat! I am still looking for one!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only one thing to say, get that Bezel straight :shout:


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

Now straightened 

It's a bit odd as the "clicks" take the bezel very slightly left or right of spot on, to my eyes at least. I can fudge it between the two though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SuperBrother said:


> Now straightened
> 
> It's a bit odd as the "clicks" take the bezel very slightly left or right of spot on, to my eyes at least. I can fudge it between the two though.


Dosen't matter as long as it's straight :thumbsup:

Otherwise you'll have the bezel police after you


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice one Bro - I love the OM B)

Cheers

Andrew

p.s. What Phil said, bezels that don't line up drive me mad :no:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

mutley said:


> Nice one Bro - I love the OM B)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Same here, I always make sure mine is line up properly, I wonder why. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

They are great watches, I wear mine most days for work. 

Mine says hello.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

If I did "beaters" the OM would be mine too.










Great no nonsense watches (regardless of Mach thinking they're fugly :tongue2: ) :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil does this drive you mad??? :lol:


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

That's nice.

I quite fancy one of these too


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SuperBrother said:


> That's nice.
> 
> I quite fancy one of these too


ive got one of these


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> SuperBrother said:
> 
> 
> > That's nice.
> ...


It's good to see that you have got over orange thing :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > SuperBrother said:
> ...


the force is strong in that one


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I think My next watch will be a Orange Monster.  I have a couple of Seiko's and they are a nice watch for the money. Think I might get one with a Black rubber strap as I have a few bracelet type watches and feel like a change...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Deego said:


> I think My next watch will be a Orange Monster.  I have a couple of Seiko's and they are a nice watch for the money. Think I might get one with a Black rubber strap as I have a few bracelet type watches and feel like a change...


the monsters are incredible value for money....and theres a good few straps that suit it.......

black rubber, lumpy, orange nato/rhino...black rhino/nato....a nice orange silicone.....ostrich leather.......

ive had all of these on me monsters


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I will get some spare straps also then


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

let me know when you do mate....i know where orange straps can be bought for much cheapness :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Monsters!


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

I got an OM recently as well as an RLT5.

I also got a cheapo Casio waveceptor to keep theem both in time.

I have to say, the OM's accuracy is incredible, and the bracelet is very similar in actin and quality to my Omega that cost a grand more.

OMs rock. :bb:


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Deego said:
> 
> 
> > I think My next watch will be a Orange Monster.  I have a couple of Seiko's and they are a nice watch for the money. Think I might get one with a Black rubber strap as I have a few bracelet type watches and feel like a change...
> ...


Anyone know where to get an orange Nato?


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Right here about the middle of the page....


----------

